# Taking "Professional" Pix



## whiskeyman (Jan 31, 2007)

A friend sent me this link to an eBay forum. One poster shows his picture-taking set-up and examples of items photographed. Thought it may be of use to interested Peeps. He also posts a link to another website with pic-taking tips.
http://forums.ebay.com/db2/thread.jspa?threadID=1000428742&tstart=80&mod=1169925593191


----------



## druggistnut (Feb 1, 2007)

I truly enjoyed your personal Bristol website. What a lot of work, and it shows.
 Thanks!
 Bill


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 1, 2007)

BILL...thank you. It is a "work in progess".It was a learning experience for sure, but once I got into it, it wasn't so difficult.
 I have lots of tweaking to do yet and,  am always looking for additional info or pix to add. Glad you enjoyed it. Thanks again for the complimentary words.


----------



## baltbottles (Feb 1, 2007)

Great pics. However when taking pics of glass you need a bit more light from above and behind the bottles then from the front. to get good clear embossing. But I have used a similar set up to take the following pictures. I still have to buy a couple more lights to get things as bright as i want them.

 Chris


----------



## baltbottles (Feb 1, 2007)

Another picture.

 Pontiled Davis & Miller Baltimore Druggists Group.


----------



## annie44 (Feb 2, 2007)

Great photos, Chris!  I end up taking the majority of my pictures on my deck, which isn't so great when you want to take a photo on a rainy day!


----------



## websorceress (Mar 13, 2007)

ahhh rainy days are the best days to shoot, the light is very even and not harsh at all, if you have a dry place to shoot but still full light. Overcast days are my favorite for photographing anything, works great with bottles too.


----------

